# I want to study accountancy



## OBRIENT (8 May 2006)

_I want to study for the ACCA accountancy qualification. I am currently woring in banking as an underwriter. I want to get a qualification that allows me to work here IN IRELAND and internationally and i feel the ACCA WILL ALLOW ME TO DO THIS. CAN YOU GIVE ME ADVICE ON THE BEST WAY TO GO ABOUT DOING THIS AND IS THIS THE BEST ROUTE TO STUDY FOR A ACCOUNTANCY QUALIFICATION_


----------



## Damo (8 May 2006)

Why not try a fully recognised Irish Body - Institute of Incorporated Public Accountants.


----------



## Kiddo (8 May 2006)

Hi

I'm qualifed ACCA so am biased 

If you haven't already done so I'd recommed you contact the ACCA and they will send you out some informantion or have a look at their website  [broken link removed]. If you have any business related qualifications cert/diploma/degree you may qualify for some exemptions.

You should also check with ACCA if your current job will qualify as valid experiance towards membership. You need 3 years relevant experiance gained,  before, during or after you pass all your exams, in order to become a full member. 

I studied with BPP in Lad Lane off Baggot street. I personally think they are the best for ACCA. ( I have no affiliation with them, just a satisfied customer). 

Its tough having to go to lectures after a days work and there are often lectures at weekends too , so it does eat into your free time. The final stages are the toughest as you are usually in lectures 3 nights a week and the majority of weekends. Its not cheap either so see if your employer is willing to support you financially and also give you study leave.  

Any other questions just shout.


----------



## OBRIENT (8 May 2006)

Is there any advantage in chosing one accountancy body over the other


----------



## AJC (8 May 2006)

OBRIENT said:
			
		

> Is there any advantage in chosing one accountancy body over the other


 
ACCA would be the largest body worldwide, around 10,000 students & members in Ireland

ICAI would probably be larger in Ireland, just about, and would be fairly well recognised also. Drawback - you need a training contract, either with an approved employer in industry, or an accountancy practice.

The other smaller bodies would not be as well recognised abroad

Also, the ACCA annual membership fee is "relatively" reasonable, compared to some of the other institutes.


----------



## Kiddo (8 May 2006)

OBRIENT said:
			
		

> Is there any advantage in chosing one accountancy body over the other


 
The ACCA is recognised worldwide including Ireland. So if you want to work abroad at a later date your qualification will be instantly recognised.

I have never come across a member or student of IIPA in the 13 years I have been working in accountancy. The main accountancy bodies in Ireland are

Institute of Chartered Accountants http://www.icai.ie/
ACCA
CIMA - geared towards managment and cost accountants [broken link removed]
CPA - certified public accountants - similar to ICAI and ACCA http://www.cpaireland.ie/


----------



## Ham Slicer (8 May 2006)

Damo said:
			
		

> Why not try a fully recognised Irish Body - Institute of Incorporated Public Accountants.



I haven't heard of them since I was in college.

Nobody took them seriously and like Kiddo I've never come acroos anybody that has studied or graduated with IIPA.


----------



## Kiddo (8 May 2006)

Ham Slicer said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of them since I was in college.
> 
> Nobody took them seriously and like Kiddo I've never come acroos anybody that has studied or graduated with IIPA.


 

Have you had a look at their website? Their listed exam dates are for 2005...real professionals


----------



## Damo (21 Jul 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> Have you had a look at their website? Their listed exam dates are for 2005...real professionals


 
They seem to advanced into the 21st centuary with have a brand new up-to-date website 

Worth a look!


----------



## bazermc (26 Jul 2006)

OBRIENT said:
			
		

> _I want to study for the ACCA accountancy qualification. I am currently woring in banking as an underwriter. I want to get a qualification that allows me to work here IN IRELAND and internationally and i feel the ACCA WILL ALLOW ME TO DO THIS. CAN YOU GIVE ME ADVICE ON THE BEST WAY TO GO ABOUT DOING THIS AND IS THIS THE BEST ROUTE TO STUDY FOR A ACCOUNTANCY QUALIFICATION_


 
Back to the op's original question
I studied and qualified as an ACCA just recently and went to on lad lane just off baggot street an excellent place to study i got all my exams first time...it is the most popular college for ACCA students


----------



## anseo (26 Jul 2006)

so you can become an accountant in 12 - 14 weeks?

From the BBP site: 
"_With smaller class sizes, approximately 12 to 14 weeks of intensive exam focused tuition and our professionally qualified expert tutors, BPP is dedicated to helping you pass your exams".
_

good article here also:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054957718


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jul 2006)

12-14 weeks for one set of exams.

I would imagine that it is going to take at least 3-4 years to do all exams, no matter what route you choose.


----------



## bazermc (26 Jul 2006)

Yeah there is 14 exams/papers to do.  I had exemptions from the first 3 I did 3 each 6 months and finished them in 2 years but you also need 3 years work experience in accountancy - tax and audit say thats what I did!


----------



## Snork Maiden (29 Jul 2006)

Another advantage ACCA has over say...CIMA....is you have the option of choosing the route of Practice or Industry.   Not sure how it will work on ACCA's new syllabus but on the old way as long as you sat the advanced Auditing paper (optional) and completed a practising cert post qualification you could become an auditor (if thats what you want) with CIMA you dont have that option AFAIK.

This is why I chose ACCA as it gave me flexibility....Industry or Practice.  If you are unsure of which route you want to take particularly if you are not yet working in either I would recommend ACCA.

I studied at DBS, Aungiers street and found them excellent.  First time passes and most lecturers are very helpful and approachable (some even give mobile numbers at the end of the course in case you run into difficulty before the exam).  They dont do too badly either when it comes to highest results in Ireland and worldwide.  They have (had) a display in the main reception area detailing all their pass pupils who received 1st or 2nd place.  

It is a hard long slog with little or no social or family life at the final stages but when you achieve your finals it is well worth it!!!

Good Luck


----------



## aj02 (3 Aug 2006)

I'm ACA qualified, contract was for 3.5 years, sounds like a long time but truthfully it went by very quickly as there wasn't time for anything else but exams. One bad thing is if you stuck with a company you don't like later on, there's no turning back and believe me when i say there are pretty bad ones out there. in some companies, there's usually a probationary period of 6 months if you change your mind. i went this route as i wanted the security of a job for the entire length of my training. also everything was paid for, registration fees, exemption fees, course fees and exam fees, which over a few years this can amount to quite a lot. also paid my institute entry and yearly sub fee when i qualified. ICAI have a minimum recommended yearly increase to your training salary which training companies are not allowed to go below if you pass your exams, you are more than likely to get 1.5 or 2 time that. Paid sudy leave was also an important factor, 5 weeks for Prof 2, 7 for Prof 3 and 8 for FAEs.


----------



## bazermc (3 Aug 2006)

aj02 said:
			
		

> I'm ACA qualified, Paid sudy leave was also an important factor, 5 weeks for Prof 2, 7 for Prof 3 and 8 for FAEs.


 
The FAE students, in my office, have been gone since start of June and are not back till September its ridiculous and its starting to get into busy compliance season which is not helping


----------

